

CoreOS breaks with Docker - fceller
http://www.zdnet.com/article/coreos-breaks-with-docker/

======
conradk
The title of this article is as misleading as it gets (and for that reason,
I've flagged this HN post). While CoreOS is developing a competing solution,
they cannot just "break with Docker" since that is what most of their
customers probably use now. In fact, CoreOS announced support for Docker 1.3.2
2 days ago, despite them launching Rocket:

[https://coreos.com/blog/docker-1-3-2-stable-
channel/](https://coreos.com/blog/docker-1-3-2-stable-channel/)

I think Rocket is just one attempt not to become useless now that Docker's
scope is expanding. There was an interesting post about the predictability of
CoreOS's move a few days ago on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8688392](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8688392)

~~~
fceller
I thought that one should not change the title and use the original one of the
post. What would have been a better title? "ZDNets view on Docker vs. CoreOS"?

~~~
conradk
I'm not sure about that what the best title would have been. But the
guidelines say:

"Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
linkbait."

I think in this case, zdnet's title is misleading, so changing it would
probably have been a good thing.

~~~
fceller
Ok, understood. Thanks.

